# Is it possible?



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it possible to make a goat milk ice cream with liquid stevia and still come out good?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

It will change the texture, as sugar adds body to the mixture. Also, Stevia has an aftertaste that may be unpleasant.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I am thinking now that it would make it more like ice milk ..... Have to do a little experimenting.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A good custard is the base for icecream, and you can make a good custard with any sugar substitute you can heat up.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't like the aftertaste stevia, so to me, it would not come out good.  To each his own.


----------

